# How come breakdowns are always farthest from home?



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

How come if you have a breakdown it is always the farthest from home?Now to remember everything I might need.Fire wrench,gear puller,BFH.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

It's law. Murphy's law. It also says it's supposed to happen when you are already behind schedule, it's about to rain, get dark, etc. In other words, at the worst possible time.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

BFH, BFW, a vise-grip and alot of built up frustration can fix damn near anything. Your absolutely right that is how it always works, but I think it's just dumb luck!!


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

A guy told me if you leave all that equipment in the shed you don't have break downs . LOL


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I noticed that yesterday. To make things worse, the wrench I had in the tractor tool box was too small and I had to use a vise-grip. I think they put those little bitty toolboxes on tractors to give you a false sense of security. You can put tools in them but you'll never have the right one. The bigger the tractor, the smaller the toolbox.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> How come if you have a breakdown it is always the farthest from home?Now to remember everything I might need.Fire wrench,gear puller,BFH.


That's an exercise in futility. No matter how much stuff you take with yah, about 10 minutes into the job you'll think "sh*t, should have grabbed xxx"


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

mlappin said:


> That's an exercise in futility. No matter how much stuff you take with yah, about 10 minutes into the job you'll think "sh*t, should have grabbed xxx"


Thats for sure . Never fails !


----------

